# اللسان لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث



## النهيسى (6 أبريل 2013)

*

 اللسان لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

من كتاب الحروب الروحية لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

 أخطار اللسان



اللسان سيف ذو حدين، يمكن أن يستخدم في الخير، كما يمكن أن يستخدم في الشر ولهذا قال الكتاب: 
"بكلامك تتبرر، وبكلامك تدان" (مت12: 37).

وقد قال الرب للعبد البطال: " من فمك أدينك أيها العبد الشرير" (لو19: 22). وداود النبي قال للغلام الذي بشره بموت شاول الملك: "فمك شهد عليك" (2صم1: 16) ولما تكلم بطرس قالوا له: "لعنتك تظهرك". وقال الرب في خطورة الكلام البطال:

"كل كلمة بطالة تكلم بها الناس، سوف يعطون عنها حسابًا في يوم الدين" (مت12: 36).

والمقصود بالكلمة البطالة، ليس فقط الكلمة الشريرة، إنما أيضًا الكلمة التي بلا منفعة.

ذلك لأن الله لم يخلق اللسان عبثًا، وإنما خلقه لفائدة، إن لم يؤدها يكون طاقة معطلة. فليس كل فضل اللسان أنه يخطئ. بل لابد أن يكون له عمل إيجابي. لأنه هل من المعقول أن توجد آله، كل فائدتها أنها لا تضر أحدًا؟! أم لابد أن يكون لها انتاج مفيد؟ هكذا اللسان..

لذلك فالثرثرة إحدى خطايا اللسان.

لأنها استخدام للسان بطريقة خاطئة، وربما بطريقة مزعجة. ولأنها أيضًا أضاعة لوقت السامع، ولوقت المتكلم كذلك..

ولأن اللسان قد ينفع وقد يضر، لذلك يتعجب الرسول قائلًا: "ألعل ينبوع ينبع من نفس عين واحدة: العذب والمر؟!" (يع3: 11). وخطورة اللسان يشرحها القديس يعقوب الرسول باستفاضة، بقوله:

"إن كان أحد لا يعثر في الكلام، فذاك رجل كامل، قادر أن يلجم كل الجسد أيضًا" (يع3: 3).

ويقول فيه أيضًا – هكذا اللسان – هو عضو صغير ويفتخر متعظمًا.   هوذا نار قليلة أي وقود تحرق. فاللسان نار، عالم الإثم.. يدنس الجسم كله، ويضرم دائرة الكون، ويضرم من جهنم (يع3: 5، 6).

وفي خطورة اللسان، أعتبرت خطيئته دنسًا، وأعتبرت أيضًا نجاسة:

وفي هذا قال السيد المسيح أيضًا عن نجاسة اللسان: "ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الإنسان، بل ما يخرج من الفم، هذا ينجس الإنسان" (مت15: 11).

إذن النجاسة ليست هي خطايا الزنا مثلًا، بل أيضًا خطايا اللسان!

وهذا يعطى خطايا اللسان خطورة:

ولهذا وصفها القديس يعقوب الرسول بأنها سم مميت، وشر لا يضبط وعالم الإثم، وتدنس الجسد كله، وتضرم من جهنم...



 أخطاء اللسان



ما أكثر الأخطاء والخطايا التي يقع فيها اللسان. من الصعب حصرها.

منها خطايا الكبرياء:

مثل الافتخار، وتبرير الذات، ويدخل فيها العناد، - المقاوحة – ومقاطعة الآخرين أثناء كلامهم، ليتكلم هو الحديث بغطرسه.

من أخطاء اللسان، خطايا الكذب: 

مثل الكذب الصريح، والمبالغة، وأنصاف الحقائق، والغش، والخداع، والتضليل، والتلفيق، وشهادة الزور، والمغالطة والمكر.

كذلك توجد أخطاء للسان ضد المحبة.

مثل كلام الشتيمة، والنرفزة، والسب واللعن، وإدانة الآخرين، وتحقيرهم. والتهكم عليهم، ومسك سيرتهم، والغيبة، والنميمة، والدسيسة. كذلك ألفاظ التهديد، والتعيير وافشاء أسرار الناس، والتشهير بهم، والقاء المسئولية عليهم والهروب من المسئولية ونشر الشائعات.

ومن هذه أيضًا: خطايا القسوة:

ومنها الكلام الجارح الموجع الذي لا يبالي فيه قائله بمشاعر من يتحدث إليه. وكذلك ألفاظ التهديد والتخويف، وما إلى ذلك.

ومن خطايا اللسان: عدم العفة:

مثل القصص البطالة، والفكاهات الماجنة، والأغاني العابثة، والعبارات الجنسية، وكل كلام الأغراء، والكلام المكشوف، والأسلوب غير المهذب، والأسلوب الوقح، وما تستحي الأذن الحسنة المحتشمة من سماعه.

كذلك توجد أخطاء للسان في العقيدة.

مثل كلام التجديف، ونشر الشكوك في الدين والعقيدة، ونشر البدع والهرطقات وإعثار العرفين بها، واستخدم اسم الله باطلًا، وتشويه الفكر بالخرافات.

وهناك أخطاء هي صغر نفس:

مثل كلام التملق، والمديح الزائف، ومجاراة المخطئين في أخطائهم. . والسلوك بلسانين، ومع كل ريح، والنفاق، والرياء، وكثرة الشكوي والتذمر، وعبارات الخوف واليأس..*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 أبريل 2013)

* خطايا اللسان



تشبه خطايا اللسان، خطايا أخري تنضم إلى الموضوع، وإن لم تكن خطايا لسان بالمعنى الحرفي للكلمة..


ونعني بها الألفاظ، التي قد لا يلفظها الإنسان بشفتيه، ولكنه يلفظها على ورق مكتوب، أو على ورق مطبوع.

إنها نفس الخطايا، ونفس تكون أكثر بشاعة من خطايا اللسان. لأن الذي يسجل على نفسه كتابة أو طباعة من هذا النوع إنما يدل على استهانته بمسئولية هذه الألفاظ..!

وعلى كل فالخطية هي نفي الخطية.

سيان أن تشتم إنسانًا بلسانك، أو أن تشتمه في ورقة.

الشتيمة هي نفس الشتيمة.. والاستهانة بالشخص ونفسيته، هي نفس الاستهانة. والدوافع النفسية في الحالين هي نفس الدوافع، ولكن قد تختلف المسئولية من حيث اختيار الأسلوب الكتابي بدلًا من الأسلوب الشفاهى..

وهل السبب هو أن الكتابة أسهل من المواجهة؟.. إذ يجرؤ إنسان أن يكتب ألفاظًا، لا يجرؤ أن يقولها مواجهة؟

وعلى أية الحالات، فإن خطايا اللسان تدل على خطايا أخري تقف معها وتسببها: خطايا داخل القلب.



 خطايا اللسان مصدرها القلب



قد يغضب اللسان، ويتلفظ أثناء غضبه بألفاظ شديدة غير لائقة، ومع ذلك قد يعتذر عنه أصدقاؤه، بأنه على الرغم من أخطائه هذه، قلبه أبيض..

وهذا خطأ واضح، لأن القلب الأبيض الفاظة بيضاء مثله، وقد قال الكتاب: "من فضلة القلب (أو من فيض القلب) يتكلم اللسان" (مت12: 34).


" الإنسان الصالح، من كنز قلبه الصالح، يخرج الصالحات، والإنسان الشرير: من كنز قلبه الشرير، يخرج الشرور – لأن من الثمر، تعرف الشجرة" (مت12: 33 – 35).

إذن الألفاظ الخاطئة، تدل على وجود نفس الأخطاء داخل القلب.. فخطية اللسان هنا خطية مزدوجة.

الألفاظ القاسية تدل على قلب قاس والألفاظ المتكبرة تدل على قلب متكبر والألفاظ المستهترة تدل على قلب مستهتر، والألفاظ الحاقدة تدل على قلب حاقد وهكذا.

فالذي يريد أن يصلح ألفاظه، عليه أن يصلح قلبه أولًا.

وإلا فإنه سوف يقع في خطية أخري هي الرياء، إن كان يقول ألفاظًا بلسانه، هي عكس المشاعر التي في قلبه، أو إن كان يدعي مشاعر في قلبه، عكس الألفاظ التي يقولها لسانه. إذن خطايا اللسان، ليست هي مجرد خطايا لسان، بل هي في واقعها خطايا مركبة..

فخطية اللسان، غالبًا ما تكون الخطية الثانية أو الثالثة..



 خطية ثانية وثالثة بسبب اللسان



ولنضرب مثالًا بخطية الكذب:

يندر أو يستحيل، أن تكون خطية الكذب هي خطية أولي: وإنما في غالبية الحالات أو فيها كلها، تكون خطية ابنه لحظية أم.

فالكذب خطية يغطي بها الإنسان خطية أخري سابقة لها، وغالبًا ما ترتبط بالكذب خطية ثالثة هي الخوف.

فنتيجة للخطية التي يراد إخفاؤها، متحدة بخطية الخوف، تتولد خطية الكذب، ويكون ترتيبها: الخطية الثالثة...

وكيرًا ما يعترف الإنسان على الأب الكاهن، بأنه قد يكذب، دون أن يذكر الخطيئتين الأخريين. وخطية النرفزة كذلك، هي خطية ثالثة أو رابعة..

الألفاظ الشديدة أو القاسية، التي يقولها الإنسان في نرفزته، لم تصدر من فراغ إنما هي وقد ولدت من خطايا أخري، ربما منها محبة الذات وكرامتها أو مصلحتها، مع خطية عدم الاحتمال، وكذلك خطية القسوة وأيضًا عدم محبة أو احترام الشخص الذي وجهت إليه هذه الألفاظ.. من هذه الخطايا الأربع تولد خطية الألفاظ القاسية في النرفزة وتكون هي الخطية الخامسة في الترتيب.

والذي يريد أن يعالج نفسه من الغضب ومن ألفاظه القاسية، علية أن يعالج قلبه أولًا من الخطايا الأربع السابقة.

أما إذا أراد أن يبرر نفسه في غضبه وفي ألفاظة القاسية، فإن الكلام الذي يلفظه لسانه لتغطية نرفزته، إنما يشكل خطية سادسة في الترتيب، هي خطية تبرير الذات.

فالمفروض في الإنسان الروحي أنه لا يبرر ذاته، إنما يدين ذاته.

بنفس الوضع إن فحصنا جميع خطايا اللسان، سنجدها كلها خطايا مركبة يمكن بتحليلها أن تشمل كل منها عديدًا من الخطايا..

وبالإضافة إلى كل هذا، نضع:

نتائج لا تملكها.​*


----------



## النهيسى (6 أبريل 2013)

* نتائج لا تملكها بسبب اللسان



1 – النتيجة الأولي هي أن الكلمة التي خرجت من فمك، لا تستطيع أن تسترجعها.

ربما تندم عليها، أو تحاول تبريرها أو الاعتذار عنها. ولكن الأمر الذي خرج عن إرادتك هو أن غيرك قد سمعها، بكل ما يحمل هذا السماع من تأثيرات.

وهنا تختلف خطايا اللسان عن خطايا الفكر وخطايا القلب التي هي داخلك. أي التي هي قاصرة عليك وحدك، لم تنكشف أمام الآخرين.

وهنا ننتقل إلى النتيجة الثانية، وهي:

2 – تأثير خطايا اللسان على سامعيها:

لنفرض أنك حقدت على إنسان، وساءت مشاعرك من نحوه. مازال هذا الأمر داخل قلبك لم يصل إليه، ولم يسئ إلى العلاقة بينك وبينه، أو لم يزدها سوءًا..


أما إن انكشفت مشاعرك بألفاظ أساءت إليه، فكيف تعالج الأمر؟

لم يعد الأمر هنا قاصرًا على خطية داخلك إنما تطور إلى علاقة خارجية. وربما تحاول أن تصلح هذه العلاقة فلا تستطيع، أو أن تصالح من سمع إساءاتك، فيرفض ذلك، لأن ردود الفعل التي حدثت نتيجة لكلامك، مازال تأثيرها يعمل داخل قلبه، وربما لا يغفر بسهولة.

فإن كان كلام الإساءة قد سمعه آخرون أو سمعه كثيرون، حينئذ تكون الدائرة قد اتسعت. فقد يتحمس له الذين سمعوا، وقد تتغير قلوبهم نحوك أو يردون بالمثل وربما يغفر لك من أسأت إليه، ولا يغفر لك من سمعوا إساءتك.

وحتى الذي يغفر، بما يكون قد أخذ عنك فكرة، لا يستطيع بسهولة أن يغيرها..

وبقدر ما يكون كلامك جارحًا، فعلي هذا القدر يكون تأثيره أعمق. . وقد يزداد التأثير أن كانت لهجة صوتك تماثل قسوة ألفاظك، وتشابهها ملامحك، وهكذا تكون الأمور قد إزدادت تعقيدًا..

كلما تكلمت، ضع أمامك أن ذاكرة الناس ربما لا تنسي.

إنك قد تنفس عن مشاعرك الداخلية ولكنك للأسف تنسي مشاعر سامعك وتأثيراته، وفكرته التي يأخذها عنك وكذلك فكرة باقي السامعين، أو من يسمعون عما حدث بطريق غير مباشر... لذلك حسنًا قال الكتاب إنك" بكلامك تدان".

3 – من النتائج الأخري لخطايا اللسان:

إنك قد تتوب عن هذه الخطايا، بينما سامعك لا يتوب، ويطالبك الله بدمه..

كلامك ربما يغرس خطية معينة في ذهن أو قلب سامعك: قد تكون خطية شك، إن كان كلامك يحوي شكوكًا، وقد يتغير قلبه من جهة أشخاص آخرين نتيجة لتشهيرك بهم. وقد صدق ما قلته أنت من كذب، ويترك ذلك في نفسه أثرًا، وقد يردد ما رويته من حكايات ماجنة ونكات بذيئة، ويتأثر بها ومن يسمعه.

ثم تتوب أنت عن خطايا لسانك، ولا يتوب من سمعك، فماذا يكون موقفك؟

وكيف تعالج خطايا من أخطأ بسب كلامك؟ أم تظل خطاياه محسوبة عليك، مستمرة ضدك حتى بعد توبتك.

وربما تبقي من الخطايا التي لا تعرفها لأنك لم تدر عمق خطاياك باللسان وعمق نتائجها بالنسبة إلى غيرك..

ما أسهل إنك تقدم للناس مبدأ خاطئًا يسيرون عليه. ثم تصحح أنت هذا المبدأ داخلك، بينما يكون سامعوك قد جعلوه دستورًا لحياتهم..

حقًا إن خطايا اللسان ليست خطايا عقيمة. فما أكثر أولادها..

وفي خطورة خطايا اللسان، تأمل قول الرب في العظة على الجبل:

: من قال لأخية رقًا، يكون مستوجب المجمع، ومن قال يا أحمق يكون مستحقًا نار جهنم" (مت5: 22) وقد قال القديس اوغسطينوس: إن كلمة رقًا هي أقل عبارة تدل على عدم احترام.

لهذا ينبغي الاحتراس جدًا من أخطاء اللسان، ومن قسوة الألفاظ، ومن عبارات التهكم والاستهزاء.*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 أبريل 2013)

* الحرص في الكلام



أول قاعدة هي الإبطاء في الكلام.

لا تسرع إطلاقًا في كلامك، وبخاصة لو كنت في حالة انفعال أو غضب، فربما لا تستطيع أن تضبط نفسك، ولا أن تدقق في اختيار الألفاظ المناسبة فتكون عرضة للخطأ، وتذكر قول الرسول:

" ليكن كل إنسان مسرعًا في الاستماع مبطئًا في التكلم، مبطئًا في الغضب، لأن غضب الإنسان لا يصنع بر الله" (يع1: 19، 20).

وإن غضبت، نصيحتي لك أنك لا تسرع بالرد، لا تتكلم ولا تكذب... إنما هدئ نفسك أولًا، لأن إنفعالك هو الذي سوف يجيب، وليس عقلك ولا روحك... والانفعال خطر عليك وعلى سامعك، وربما لا تستطيع معالجة نتائجه.

وإن كنت رئيسًا لغيرك، أو من رجال الدين، أو أبًا جسديًا، فلا تعط نفسك الحق في الكلام بلا ضابط أو بلا مراعاة لمشاعر غيرك.


لأن – الكبار – كثيرًا ما يعطون أنفسهم حقوقًا أزيد مما يجب، لا يراعون فيها إحساسات من هم أصغر منهم سنًا أو مركزًا، محتجين بأن لهم الحق في أن يوبخوا وأن يؤدبوا وأن يعلموا ناسين أن كل هذا ينبغي أن يكون بلياقة وحسب ترتيب (1كو14: 40) وناسين قول الكتاب: "لتصر كل أموركم بمحبة" (1كو16: 14) وناسين أن من ثمر الروح: " لطف" (غل5: 22).

إنه أمر محزن، أن يفقد – الكبار – أبديتهم في توبيخ من هم أصغر منهم..

وأمر محزن أيضًا أن يظن – الكبار – أنه قد رفعت عنهم التكاليف.. فما عاد الله يطالبهم بالوداعة والتواضع والرقة وآداب الحديث، كأنهم ارتفعوا فوق مستوي الوصية.. لذلك لا تكن كبيرًا في عيني نفسك واسمر حريصًا في كلامك..

قديسون كثيرون وجدوا أن الصمت علاج نافع لأخطاء اللسان.

وهوذا المرتل يقول: "ضع يا رب حافظًا لفمي، بابًا حصينًا لشفتي" (مز140) بل أن القديس العظيم الأنبا أرسانيوس معلم أولاد الملوك يقول عبارته المشهورة:

[كثيرًا ما تكلمت فندمت. وأما على سكوتي، فما ندمت قط].

لذلك حاول أن تدرب نفسك على الصمت، وإن تكلمت، فليكن كلامك للضرورة، وباختصار وحسب حاجة الموقف، وبصوت هادئ رصين.. وتذكر أنه قيل عن السيد المسيح أنه كان:

" لا يخاصم ولا يصيح: ولا يسمع أحد في الشوارع صوته"..

ولا تكن شغوفًا بتعليم غيرك، أو بالحديث عن معلوماتك، أو بالتحدث في أي موضوع حتى لو كان خارج دائرة اختصاصك. واعلم أن الخطأ في التعليم – وبخاصة في مجال الدين – له أضرار أخطر بكثير من إساءة مشاعر أحد بالكلام. وهوذا الرسول يقول:

" لا تكونوا معلمين كثيرين يا أخوتي عالمين أننا نأخذ دينونة أعظم. لأننا في أشياء كثيرة نعثر جميعنا" ( يع3: 1، 2).

ونصيحة أخري، أنك في كلامك مع كل أحد، راع آداب الحديث. ولعلني أكلمك عنها في كتاب عن الصمت والكلام، إن أحبت نعمة الرب وعشنا.

حاول أن تأخذ درسًا من كل أخطائك السابقة في الكلام.

ولتكن كل كلمة من كلامك بميزان دقيق... وليكن كلامك للمنفعة.​*


----------

